# Who will be on top of Sierra Road on 5-18-2011?



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

Taking the day off to get a early start with a few friends.  Do you think the whole circus will be up there too?


----------



## pmarshall (Jul 18, 2010)

You can count me in!! I am taking the day off work to enjoy. Might get up early and ride to find a good spot.


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

In a fit of insanity I signed up to volunteer that day. Probably get stuck blocking a driveway along the route while the race goes by. The top of Sierra sounds like more fun and definitely gonna be a circus up there.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Hope I can take the day off. If so, I'll be there. Should be fun.


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

i am planning on it, should be lots of fun.


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

Took the day off and was planning on riding out Mines Rd but top of Sierra sounds like the place to be


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm thinking about it.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Does anyone know what is the best time to ride the route on that day, will there be no cars to worry about?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

You can find the time that the riders are estimated to be there from the time projections on the Amgen web-site. As long as you hit Sierra Road at least about an hour before the fastest of those times you should be good to get to the top (assuming a reasonable pace!) before any of the pre-peleton race traffic comes through. Allow as much extra time as you think you need, especially if you want to dawdle. The road should be closed to non-race traffic well before that. There will be lots of bike traffic and some foot traffic. There's a timed ride going up, but probably much earlier than this, so the road should be closed to non-race traffic pretty early. Perhaps there will be more specific information closer to the date.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

The stage log has the riders turning from Piedmont onto Sierra at between 2:50pm and 3:24pm. Assuming I can get away, I'm thinking of heading up Sierra between 1pm and 1:30pm, maybe on the earlier side of that time range because it is going to be a circus up there.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Copied from elsewhere:



> Sierra Road will be closed to all vehicles (and supposedly walkers and bicyclists) 1:30 - 5:00. In past years police have let walkers and riders through.
> 
> - Piedmont Road will be closed starting ~2:30
> 
> ...


Clearly the team buses will be staged somewhere else near the bottom of the hill. I'm guessing that the pro riders who don't need to be at the post-ride presentations will simply turn around and coast back down Sierra.


----------



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

*Pics of pass TOC on Sierra Road*

Enjoy


----------

